# sexing gipsland water dragons



## haydenvic (Jun 22, 2011)

i have a young gippsland water dragon a would like to get a eastern water dragon but need to no if its possible to find out their sex so dont end up with 2 males. Can anyone help me in sexing them the one i have is under a year old and about 20cm long including tail


----------



## Mooseman (Jun 23, 2011)

Very hard to sex at that age and size some will say they can
but wont be 100% correct. They all look like females when
they are young and develep the male color and features as they
get older. Probably not a good thing to mix gippys and easterns
anyway.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for your help. its not showing any colour at the moment. what would be the issue with mixing them i dont have any intention in breeding


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 23, 2011)

The issue with mixing them would be if you had a male and a female they would breed regardless of whether you intend on breeding or not.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 23, 2011)

thats why i was trying to find out the sex of mine as i would love to get a mate for it and mine isnt the best to handle have heard the gippys can be like that thats why im interested in a eastern


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 23, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> thats why i was trying to find out the sex of mine as i would love to get a mate for it and mine isnt the best to handle have heard the gippys can be like that thats why im interested in a eastern


 I think you'll find gippies come around to handling better than easterns. I have an adult eastern girl and she freaks if she even thinks I am going to touch her but my gippy babies are quite easy to pick up, they don't like it much but they are only tiny yet.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 23, 2011)

mine just runs if i try an pick it up does the same when it out of the tank


----------



## justbrad (Jun 23, 2011)

If there from Moe, the females will breed at an early age and be in mockies! Good luck champ!


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 23, 2011)

Worth reading some captive husbandry books, there is plenty of info in them. Just look for hemipenal bulges. And I really wouldn't mix easterns with gippslands, keep one or the other, or both in seperate enclosures.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Worth reading some captive husbandry books, there is plenty of info in them. Just look for hemipenal bulges. And I really wouldn't mix easterns with gippslands, keep one or the other, or both in seperate enclosures.


thanks for your help ill look into it i think ill look into getting my gippy DNA sexed then work it out from there.



justbrad said:


> If there from Moe, the females will breed at an early age and be in mockies! Good luck champ!


 
not sure were mine came from as i bought it from a reptile shop. thanks. i live in seaford so im guessing it would be local breeder were mine came from


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 23, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> not sure were mine came from as i bought it from a reptile shop. thanks. i live in seaford so im guessing it would be local breeder were mine came from


You possibly got yours from the same breeder as mine s I know he was going away and going to sell the ones he had let to a pet shop. He is in Seaford. As far as taming, I find a better way is to feed them from your fingers rather than trying to handle them a lot at first. That being said, my adult girl happily eats from my fingers but she won't let me handle her.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 24, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> You possibly got yours from the same breeder as mine s I know he was going away and going to sell the ones he had let to a pet shop. He is in Seaford. As far as taming, I find a better way is to feed them from your fingers rather than trying to handle them a lot at first. That being said, my adult girl happily eats from my fingers but she won't let me handle her.


i bought mine from mentone aquarium. ive tried hand feeding mine all it does is run.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 25, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> i bought mine from mentone aquarium. ive tried hand feeding mine all it does is run.


 I'd say my breeders would have gone to the one in Frankston. One of mine runs when you hand feed it the other doesn't.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 25, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I'd say my breeders would have gone to the one in Frankston. One of mine runs when you hand feed it the other doesn't.


 oh yeah i no which one that is. ill just keep trying with mine would love to get a mate for it eventually when i find out its sex anyway


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 25, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> oh yeah i no which one that is. ill just keep trying with mine would love to get a mate for it eventually when i find out its sex anyway


Yes, I took a chance and bought 2 from 2 different breeders so if they are both males I am going to need two huge enclosures.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 25, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Yes, I took a chance and bought 2 from 2 different breeders so if they are both males I am going to need two huge enclosures.


 
think ill try the same mine is still young so will hopfully be alright to get another young one without problems


----------

